

Ask HN: Why do certain new comments not have a reply button? - md224


======
patio11
HN has a few subtle features to deter flame wars. One of them is that, as a
thread grows in depth, there's an automatic delay imposed on commenting in
greater depth on it. People with decisionmaking power on the HN code base
believe this acts as a natural quench for stupidity neutrons, hoping to
deprive the conversation of the critical mass of stupid that it needs to
sustain itself.

